# my first weeks pay



## cpldon (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey everyone! So I finished my first week of driving uber in Chicago. Overall, it was a pleasant experience. I enjoyed interacting with the customers and driving around the city.

I worked around 40 hours (mon,thur,fri 430-7ish) and pulled in a little over 600$ after uber took their cut. I drive a prius so gas was very inexpensive (40$ around). Does this sound typical in Chicago? It seems pretty good to me but not the $25-$30 an hour I was hoping for. Im sure a lot of that has to do with the hours I am working though. It can become real dead some afternoons. I think i'll try working morning and nights to see what I make that way.

Anyone have any thoughts on this or some advice to increase hourly wages?


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

cpldon said:


> ....... some advice to increase hourly wages?


Let me know when you find out.

Please read the forum posts regarding pay.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cpldon said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this or some advice to increase hourly wages?


Yes, find another job.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

You can also sign up and drive for Lyft to earn a little more plus tips you get there. 
BTW, how many miles you put on your car that week? Also, how many will it be in 52 weeks , what do you think ?


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

They always give you more rides in the beginning. Talk to me in 30 days


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Make sure you are factoring depreciation. That includes the fact that scheduled maintenance and new tires will come due a lot more often. That cost alone can be over a grand a year more than what you would normally pay.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Just curious if you received many surge fares. If so, what was the average or even the highest?

Was it $600 less gas of $40 equals $560, or does the $600 reflect gas costs?

Just curious.

Did most passengers let you use the directions on the Uber app, or just let you be in charge?

Sorry about all the questions.

Thanks.


----------



## BlackStallion (Apr 24, 2015)

From what I understand you worked 12.5 hours and netted about $600.. I don't think that's bad at all. I would sign up for LYFT and it will keep you busy. Usually Friday nights, Saturday nights are also great time to UBER.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

cpldon said:


> Hey everyone! So I finished my first week of driving uber in Chicago. Overall, it was a pleasant experience. I enjoyed interacting with the customers and driving around the city.
> 
> *I worked around 40 hours (mon,thur,fri 430-7ish)* and pulled in a little over 600$ after uber took their cut. I drive a prius so gas was very inexpensive (40$ around). Does this sound typical in Chicago? It seems pretty good to me but not the $25-$30 an hour I was hoping for. Im sure a lot of that has to do with the hours I am working though. It can become real dead some afternoons. I think i'll try working morning and nights to see what I make that way.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this or some advice to increase hourly wages?


how did you get 40 hours out of that?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

These FUber trolls come on here, spread their numbers that makes no sense, then they disappear.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> how did you get 40 hours out of that?


4:30am to 7pm across three days would generate 40 hours...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

cpldon said:


> I worked around 40 hours (mon,thur,fri 430-7ish) and pulled in a little over 600$ after uber took their cut. I drive a prius so gas was very inexpensive (40$ around).


You did pretty well, because you started before the crack of dawn. I doubt you'll get those earnings up any further by splitting your shifts. But it's worth a try.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You did pretty well, because you started before the crack of dawn. I doubt you'll get those earnings up any further by splitting your shifts. But it's worth a try.


Really chi1cabby ?! That, before any expenses is $15 /HR. Then you and I both know after you add all expenses, gas, oil, tires, cleaning etc. does not leave him much to buy a Big Mac meal. Plus I'm sure cost of living is higher in Chicago than it is here. And I'm NOT happy with my figures.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

cpldon said:


> So I finished my first week of driving uber





OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Really chi1cabby ?! That, before any expenses is $15 /HR.


Dude Chicago Drivers are getting about $10 - $12/Hour payout. cpldon managed to squeeze out $15/Hour. That is what I was referring to when I said "You did pretty well"


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Uber ATL said:


> They always give you more rides in the beginning. Talk to me in 30 days


Mine hasn't changed....


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Uber ATL said:


> They always give you more rides in the beginning. Talk to me in 30 days


Ok, in about 27 days I'll give you a holler.


----------

